# Hunting for 'different' shrimp.



## Wolfenrook (20 Jun 2008)

Basically I am searching for sources of shrimp other than cherry, amano, tiger, red nose, long arm or crystal reds. I'm looking more for shrimp such as snowball shrimp, yellow shrimp (another relative of the cherry shrimp), black (again a relative of the cherry shrimp) and the like. I tried contacting a french source, but they declined to ship to the UK on the basis that their last attempt failed.

So if anybody knows of a UK, or a european source that will ship to the uk, supplier who can take paypal or card payments and is will to send them by courier could you let me know please? Basically my intent (next year) is to try breeding some of the less commonly available shrimp, firstly for my own enjoyment and secondly to try to improve availablity of these shrimp over here.

Ade


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jun 2008)

Where are you based? There is a place in London that sells quite a few ones inc Red Crystal and Sulawesi!


----------



## Wolfenrook (21 Jun 2008)

Wolverhampton unfortunately, and no transport hence the need for places that are willing to do 'mail' order.   

Ade


----------



## TDI-line (21 Jun 2008)

AE sell a few....

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... th=257_295

Myabe give Richard at AE a bell, he may know some other breeders.


----------



## Wolfenrook (11 Jul 2008)

To update, after a fair bit of email sending, and almost as many negatives, I have confirmed 2 german suppliers who will ship shrimp to the UK:-

Interaquaristik who will ship for Â£24.95 euros.

1a-Wirbellose who will ship for 24 euros.

Ade


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jul 2008)

Difficult to order from these sites because of the language barrier and their response times is not great either!


----------



## Wolfenrook (11 Jul 2008)

My wife can read and write german (I can understand a tiny bit as well), plus there is always google translate.  As to response times, they have been similar to a lot of UK sites for me.  Just sent an email to another one as well.

Ade


----------



## Superman (11 Jul 2008)

Aquajardin had some shrimp which I've never seen before.
I'm going tomorrow and I'll attempt to write the names and prices down.


----------



## Superman (12 Jul 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Aquajardin had some shrimp which I've never seen before.
> I'm going tomorrow and I'll attempt to write the names and prices down.


They had some of the following in their Gloucester Store
Rhino Shrimp
Harlequin Shrimp
Cardinal Shrimp.


----------



## Wolfenrook (12 Jul 2008)

Shame I am nowhere near gloucester, and have no transport.  Would love some cardinal shrimp.

Ade


----------



## Superman (12 Jul 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> Shame I am nowhere near gloucester, and have no transport.  Would love some cardinal shrimp.
> 
> Ade


They seem a friendly lot in the store, they might post them to you. Worth a call.


----------



## ulster exile (12 Jul 2008)

There are some harlequin Sulawesi on aquarist-classifieds for only a Â£100 *whistles*


----------



## Wolfenrook (12 Jul 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> There are some harlequin Sulawesi on aquarist-classifieds for only a Â£100 *whistles*



 *chokes* I can get them imported from the US for less than that.   Do you think they accidentally added an extra 0 there? lol

Ade


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jul 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> There are some harlequin Sulawesi on aquarist-classifieds for only a Â£100 *whistles*


How many?  each???


----------

